

Leaking Docker containers? - fauria
http://fe.popgen.net/2014/05/leaking-docker-containers/

======
fauria
More info about this issue:

[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/6345](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/6345)

